

Ask YC: Cybersquatting - hny

Hello.<p>Could someone please tell me if it is considered cybersquatting if someone trys to sell a domain they registered e.g. XXXXYYYYZZZZ.com months before an existing US company was renamed to XXXXYYYYZZZZ from ABCDEDFG?<p>the company has aqcuired an EU company, then changed its name. With the acquisiton they own the corresponding  domain in type X
XXXX-YYYY-ZZZZ.com.<p>Does anyone know?
======
ejs
Boy this is confusing, could you just use fake names instead of all the random
letters?

